# My Bassman died, time for a new head



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

I've had a 72 Fender Bassman/Marshall 1960A for quite a while now and I *really* dig the fat tone of the Bassman running my Radial Tonebone Trimode through the front. I've recently cleaned and serviced the head but still, the last couple of practices it's been sounding crappier and crappier so tonight I decided that's it, time for a new head. It's almost 40 years old, it can't last much longer anyway 

Through this rig, I primarily play hard rock and I'm really into a big, fat-thick tone. I hate the thin sound of the JCM900's (though there's a million of them for sale locally including an interesting JCM900 SL-X...), can't get into the TSL100, I offloaded a DSL50 within two months of getting it and I don't think I'm interested in a Mesa Boogie Rectifier as I've heard they're prone to failure. I'd like to go JMP or ideally, an early 80's JCM800, but I'm open to other ideas. Oh, and I *just* bought a Weber MASS Lite that I'd like to keep using, so 50 watts would be ideal although not required. So long as it's an all tube head that will handle regular touring at higher volumes, I'm open to suggestions.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

* Edit: If it makes a difference, I should add that I only play Gibson Les Pauls. I know some amps sound better or worse with different pickups and guitars. *


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

I expect the Bassman could be restored for less that the cost of a new head, if you really want to retain the same tone.
Or, try a Twin or Supersonic or lots of others.


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not so much worried about the cost. $1000 - $1500 is in my range and realistically, I could always hang onto the Bassman, restore it later and A/B the two heads. I think I'm more interested in a change of some sort right now though.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

*How much for the bassman?*

If you're going to sell it broken I'd like to know the price.

Matt:smile:

BTW, the perfect amp for you (used) is a Laney AOR protube lead. It's basically a modded JCM800 with pull boosts on everything. The bass boost on those is downright frightening!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What mesa's did you hear are prone to failure...?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

If it were me, I'd be looking for a Marshall 2203 (100 watt) or 2204 (50 watt), preferably the earlier JMP version.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Holy crap, I just realized teh OP is in pembroke! I grew up 40 minutes from there haha.

http://theottawamusician.com/equip.htm check for what's available in ottawa as well


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Doesn't the 72 have two channels? Seems to me that if you wanted to retain the original Bassman in usable condition, yet still get something new to give you a kick in the seat of the musical pants, maybe you can consider modding one of the channels for different gain/EQ structure. Then you can switch between the newer and original channel.


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated! :smile:

@ mrmatt1972, I had actually thought about the Laney. Checked them out but the audio quality of any vids or sound clips I heard sounded hokey at best. Still though, I've heard Laney's live that kick so much ass. Something to consider for sure. I've had a few offers to buy the head but I doubt I'll get rid of it - it's not dead, just needs some lovin' so I might as well hang on to it... for now 

@ Budda, I'm regularly checking theottawamusician as well as usedottawa.com. As for the Mesa's breaking down, I've heard from several reliable sources (my own amp tech included) that the single, double and triple recs are in the shop more than not. To their credit, they are amazing sounding amps though, right up the alley of what would work in my current original band.

@ Scottone, a pre-81 (ideally, vertical input) JCM800 2204 is ultimately what I'm looking for right now but it's a pretty specific model to be shopping for when my current amp is in rough shape. But yea, that's my 'goal'. Here is a local option: http://www.spacemanmusic.com/Amps/Tube+Amps/Marshall+JCM800+Model+2204+head but the mod looked chintzy and it still seems overly expensive for a beat up amp. Know anyone selling one? 

@ mhammer, yeah my 72 has two channels. I usually jump them and then run the whole thing through the attenuator - the tone is SO massive and wide! Modding one channel could be an option but if the amp is starting to fry, I'd rather look at other options and come back to the Bassman later. Sometimes you just need to take a stroll down other avenues and see what's what.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

generic said:


> @ Scottone, a pre-81 (ideally, vertical input) JCM800 2204 is ultimately what I'm looking for right now


Just FYI, a pre-81 JCM would be a JMP. JCM's started in '81.

You could try searching kijiji, something like "jcm 800 kijiji" on google would give you a bunch of results for Ontario.


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

Caribou_Chris said:


> Just FYI, a pre-81 JCM would be a JMP. JCM's started in '81.
> 
> You could try searching kijiji, something like "jcm 800 kijiji" on google would give you a bunch of results for Ontario.


kqoct

hehehe woops, I meant pre-82 (which I guess is an 81 or 82). But yea, I just found an 800 in Montreal, we'll see if it's still available.

Thanks for the heads up and the info.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what about a JCM800 pre-built kit then? I believe Trinity or Ceriatone would be able to assist in that vein.

I havent' heard any stories that i can recall from amp techs or recto series owners about their amps going down, and I'm sure that someone would flip out and post it on one of the 4 forums haha.

Just don't go to bob's for any serious issues lol

Mesa Stiletto Ace?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

you could pick up an old bassmaster, pretty hard to kill those, I have 4 of them and they have old arse tubes...sound like new after a once over


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

@Budda, I've thought about a Ceriatone - heard good things, so it's an option. You *must* be from the area if you know about bob's rep with tubes. Last time I brought my YCV40 in there for a retube, I watched one of the reps reach in a drawer and pull out a couple of random tubes, one was a Sovtek and another was a EH, totally different types and everything.... brutal. Thanks but no thanks. 

@SCREEM, one of the Ottawa music stores has an old YBA-1 for ~$500 so again, it's an option to consider. I've heard they really pump out the tone.

I contacted a guy in Montreal about a 1984 JCM800 2204 for under a grand. In the end, I'll likely sell of one of my Les Pauls and take a drive up there to get that


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

This isn't going to help you but I read the OP and was struck by the fact that I too ran a '72 Bassman into a 1960 cab (4x10) for years. GREAT sound! I eventually consigned that set-up through a small music store when I was still living in Perth. Anyway, good luck with your search. Cheers.

Steve


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> This isn't going to help you but I read the OP and was struck by the fact that I too ran a '72 Bassman into a 1960 cab (4x10) for years. GREAT sound! I eventually consigned that set-up through a small music store when I was still living in Perth. Anyway, good luck with your search. Cheers.
> 
> Steve


Yea that is cool! Ever find anything that had a tone like that again? It's just so huge and ... huge :bow:

Anyway, thanks for the post!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

well if you like it so much, just get your amp fixed! 

I've never had bob's service an amp, just a couple of guitars. Nice staff, but... no.


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

hahaha, I think I'll keep the bassman and service it later, but I'm in the mood for a change right now... you'll never know what's good for you until you try it out for a while.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How many LP's do you have if you can sell one for an amp, if you dont mind my asking? I only had the one LP to sell, but that was for another guitar lol


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

How about a Fender Supersonic.

Has a bassman/vibrolux channel and a "burn" channel. 

I like mine through a 2X12


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

@Budda, I've got two LPs right now but everything is expendable to switch things up and try new tones and sounds.

@Gizmo, a Supersonic could be an option as well. It's a matter of finding one locally to try out  I appreciate the input, I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I thought i'd never sell my les paul, now it's gone lol. I'll own another, i love singlecuts, and i have one on my leg haha.

gonna make a trip to steve's any time soon?


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

I hear ya on that one, I'm a die hard LP fan. I just sold my BFG and that leaves me with a pretty schwenty LP Classic in honeyburst which I've done some upgrading to.

I try not to go to Steves a lot. Prices are good but some of the staff there are complete jerk offs. I've walked out of there fuming mad for being treated like crap when I had $2000 in my pocket to buy gear. Anyway, it's the old one bad apple story I'm sure. Some of the guys there are wicked nice too...

I have a line on a Fargen Olde 800 right now, familiar with them? Here's my associated thread: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=22205


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to be allowed to try a LTD EC1000 into an amp in steve's, i think the guy knew i wasnt actually leaving with it lol. I've had both good and bad service at various stores i've been to, which doesnt total to a lot.

Have you thought about a Sovtek MIG-100?


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

No, haven't had the pleasure. Pretty limited for choices around here lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dont remind me haha.

looked into anything in the north bay area? I have a friend in mattawa who has a VHT i think he's selling, but it might just be for trade im not sure.


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

That's cool, I think I'm really tossed between the 2204 JCM800 and the Fargen Olde 800 right now, both of which I have available to me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Haggle and get the cheaper one!


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

*Steve's*

I hear ya about Steve's. I was in Montreal a few years back and went to check out the store; it was interesting, kinda cramped but a shitload of really nice gear. I was in the market for a TU-2, which I did end up buying but the salesperson couldn't have tried harder to show how uninterested he was in making the sale. When I asked to see one (a TU-2) he essentially rolled his eyes, heaved himself off his stool and dumped one on the counter for me. Uh, thanks buddy. The funniest was I wanted a free sticker or two and the staff guy absolutely wouldn't give me one until I showed him my receipt.

 Just a weird place. I guess some of the staff weren't dicks, but I couldn't pick them out!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I will, um, gladly deal with the remains of your dearly departed bassman head. I will even pay for the shipping. :smile:


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

Get a Tweed clone head from Twister Amps.

Will set you back just over $1000! INSANE.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Dude, I haven't read the pages between here and the first one, but I would just forget the new head idea and get that beauty rebuilt! One of my best friends used to play an SG through exactly the same rig, and he had the BEST TONE I'd ever heard through it!
-Mikey


----------

